# 2.5yr old Tivo HD For Sale, Svc Plan expires August



## kanan

TivoHD Unit w/ remote in good condition, just upgraded to premiere and looking to sell the old tivo for best offer. I'm not sure what is current going price....

Service plan prepaid until August.

Will ship free via fedex ground insured within domestic USA after payment clears via paypal.


----------



## maddhatter99

Have you had any takers on your sale? I would be interested, let me know how much you might want for your THD.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Hey, if a lot of you guys are planning on getting rid of the HDs to get Premieres, I might be interested. In Canada I can only use one for OTA, so I don't want to pay full retail...


----------



## kanan

no offers yet -- I see the HD's selling for ~$100 on ebay and thats a reasonable enough round number to ask for. Let me know....your email address if interested, I see your in san diego so if you want to just come pick it up...


----------



## kanan

chester - previous response was to madhatter. If he doesn't respond, same price $100 - although I'd ask for you to cover whatever additional shipping charges to canada. If I remember, fedex usa->canada requires some kind of export paper to be filled out. I'm not sure if there is a VAT too.


----------



## maddhatter99

Thanks for the reply, but I already picked one up on ebay. Hopefully, it will not end up being a bad experience.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

maddhatter99 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I already picked one up on ebay. Hopefully, it will not end up being a bad experience.


Okay, I've got dibs...


----------



## kanan

payment received via paypal -- will be shipping out tomorrow.


----------

